# Dilitation of the duodenum



## rhaney88 (Apr 4, 2011)

*Dilatation of the duodenum*

Which code is the most appropriate for a TTS dilitation (through the scope) of the duodenum? I used 43245. What are others doing?


----------



## russmam (Jun 22, 2011)

Using 43245 is used specifically to dilate the pyloric sphincter supported by ICD-9 code of gastric outlet obstruction.  If the stenosis is further in the duodenum, you can use 43248, or use your small bowel push codes if the stenosis is beyond the 3rd portion of the duodenum.

Mary Jo Russman, CPC,CGIC
Cleveland Clinic Digestive Disease Institute


----------



## Kisalyn (Jun 24, 2011)

We bill out the unlisted code and assign a fee amount comparable to our fee for the gastric outlet dil (43245). There is no specific CPT for a duodenal dil. The 43248 is a savory/guided dil for the esophagus.

Linh Nguyen, CPC
Gastroenterology Associates


----------



## hbeard (Aug 9, 2011)

i agree with the use of the unlisted code


----------

